

Ask HN: What's the most annoying thing about your job? - nsheth17


======
laurenstill
Not my 9-5, but I end up in a number of meetings to plan for meetings with
some of the consulting work I do, and then after 6 months it all seems futile
when they don't actually run with or implement any of the recommendations or
strategies I laid out for them. Why bother asking (and paying) for my advice
if you're just going to do what you want anyways?

